# Whats your relationship like?



## 209 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mine in a nutshell

Oh my god hey how are you
Like ur so cool 
I love you
Oh i can't wait to see you OMG
YEah its gunna be awesome
Sorry i got high as fuck shooting crystal meth and said fuck all this, cause thats what's important to me and i don't care


----------



## Poorlydressedgirl (Mar 2, 2015)

209 said:


> Mine in a nutshell
> 
> Oh my god hey how are you
> Like ur so cool
> ...


Well.. that got dark fast


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 2, 2015)

awwww......independence is golden


----------

